# Metacam dose for syrian



## Sarah Chambers (Oct 10, 2020)

Hey all. Another question... My girl had pyometra surgery yesterday so has antibiotics and painkillers. The antibiotics I know the dose is fine, I have called the vets and the assure me even though it seems a lot its right but has anyone used metacam before? She needs 0.35 a day and it seems soo much I'm scared to give it! Thanks!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have given metacam before. No where near that amount but I have given it, was fine, I mixed it in soft foods. Check with the vet, but maybe you can give it over the day in smaller doses?


----------



## Sarah Chambers (Oct 10, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> I have given metacam before. No where near that amount but I have given it, was fine, I mixed it in soft foods. Check with the vet, but maybe you can give it over the day in smaller doses?


She weights 190grams so is a big girl. I have called them and they said even though it seems a lot its right. I'm still worried.. Not sure if I should just give her a smaller dose and see how she goes, as long as she's getting her antibiotics!it definitely says 0.38ml


----------



## Sarah Chambers (Oct 10, 2020)

Noticed I said 0. 35 its 0.38!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend giving her less. If the vet says that is what she needs, than that is right, its good you double checked, but don't give a different dose to what the vet says she needs.

The only reason I suggested asking the vet about spreading the dose out is that unless you are planning on squirting it straight into her mouth, you'd need quite a big amount of soft food to mix that in with and I'm not sure if she'd eat it all in one sitting. Also might be less daunting for you if you give say three smaller amounts over the day.


----------



## Sarah Chambers (Oct 10, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> I wouldn't recommend giving her less. If the vet says that is what she needs, than that is right, its good you double checked, but don't give a different dose to what the vet says she needs.
> 
> The only reason I suggested asking the vet about spreading the dose out is that unless you are planning on squirting it straight into her mouth, you'd need quite a big amount of soft food to mix that in with and I'm not sure if she'd eat it all in one sitting. Also might be less daunting for you if you give say three smaller amounts over the day.


She took her antibiotics OK, apparently at the vets she took it well. I've spoke to a friend and she said it is definitely correct so will try give it to her now!


----------

